
Coronavirus Vaccine Update, May 26 – Derek Lowe - daddylonglegs
https://blogs.sciencemag.org/pipeline/archives/2020/05/26/coronavirus-vaccine-update-may-26
======
mech422
I love Derek's stuff...

From the sounds of it - there's a number of potential vaccines that can head
to phase II trials?

